# butt length



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

just bought a 13' ...3-6 rod and butt to middle of reel seat is only 20"

does anyone fish with a long rod/short butt?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds kinda short to me also. But then I don't know who was fishing the rod..


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I didn't realize it went I bought it but guy who had it built told me later that it fit him to a tee.
I tried throwing it and while it felt "different" it was not uncomfortable per se


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> I didn't realize it went I bought it but guy who had it built told me later that it fit him to a tee.
> I tried throwing it and while it felt "different" it was not uncomfortable per se


You see a lot of short butt rods overseas. I have no issue with them either way but it does make you use your arms more for a cast than your torso when casting.


----------

